# what is wrong with this world?



## oivind_dahle (Jun 4, 2011)

Most viewed youtube video ever...

[video=youtube;kffacxfA7G4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kffacxfA7G4[/video]

***?


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 4, 2011)

forgot...

557 309 673 hits!!!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 4, 2011)

For many years, this was the #1 video. People thought it'd never go away.

[video=youtube;dMH0bHeiRNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg[/video]


----------



## so_sleepy (Jun 4, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> forgot...
> 
> 557 309 673 hits!!!


 
+1 ... thanks


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 4, 2011)

Can't see any videos on the Ipad but I am getting a feeling that I am not missing much...

Stefan


----------



## FryBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

Hell, I wish I were 17 and had that much poontang chasing after me!


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 4, 2011)

For those of us that are presently stuck with iPhones or iPads, could a link to the posted vid be posted? I can use YouTube, butt not see the vid if it is imbedded in the board.
Thanks a bunch for any accomidation that can be given!


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 4, 2011)

will do from now on


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## FryBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> For those of us that are presently stuck with iPhones or iPads, could a link to the posted vid be posted? I can use YouTube, butt not see the vid if it is imbedded in the board.
> Thanks a bunch for any accomidation that can be given!


 
Here it is: http://youtu.be/kffacxfA7G4


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 4, 2011)

Well, it was a good idea! Unfortunately I still can't see it on this device. Thank for trying!


----------



## mainaman (Jun 4, 2011)

:dazed::dazed:


SpikeC said:


> Well, it was a good idea! Unfortunately I still can't see it on this device. Thank for trying!


 
it is Justin Beaver (as my 5 year old daughter calls him) singing his hit song w/e it's name was.
I am enduring this thing every day at home:dazed:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 5, 2011)

The song is called "Baby". The chorus is as follows:
_And I was like
Baby, baby, baby ooh
Like
Baby, baby, baby noo
Like
Baby, baby, baby ohh
Thought you'd always be mine
Baby, baby, baby ohh
Like
Baby, baby, baby noo
Like
Baby, baby, baby ohh
Thought you'd always be mine_
:slaphead:




Well, that's what we get. We raised this generation, and instead of exposing them to the Muppet Band, or *gasp* --real music--, they have been raised on The Wiggles and Dora the Explorer, which boasts such lyrical genius as "The Map Song":
_If there's a place you got to go
I'm the one you need to know
I'm the Map
I'm the Map
I'm the Map
If there's a place you got to get
I can get you there I bet
I'm the Map
I'm the Map
I'm the Map
I'm the Map
I'm the Map
I'm the Map
I'm the Map
I'm the Map
I'm the Map
I'm the Map
I'm the Map
I'm the Map_
ullhair:ullhair:


----------



## ecchef (Jun 5, 2011)

Humans are ***** stupid. What else could it be?


----------



## mano (Jun 5, 2011)

"What is wrong with this world?"

When I was that age listening to the Beatles, Stones and Beach Boys all the adults my age were saying the same thing.

The Beav is harmless teenage pap.


----------

